# Members search bug



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2011)

I was just trying to find out who might have joined CycleChat after reading today's article on the BBC website so I tried searching the members list using the Advanced Filters. I set the_ Joined After_ filter to yesterday and over 600 pages of results were returned. _*Wrong!*_


----------



## Shaun (1 Feb 2011)

Works okay for me:


Go to *Members* page
Click the *Use advanced filters* button on the right (I'm using the Classic skin)
Change *Join date is* to 'after'
Enter the "from" date you want to use (but remember the board, for some odd reason, uses Americanised dates for this field *MM*-DD-YYYY)
Scroll to the bottom of the form, and change the Member Name drop-down selection to Join Date
If you want them in reverse date order, change the sort drop-down to *Descending Order*
Should do the trick. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2011)

Yes, it's working for me now too.

I was using the calendar to enter the date and I noticed when I did it the first time (when it didn't work), it was inserting some hex chars in the string (%XX). Now, it is inserting the date in human form and the filter works. 

Have you been fiddling with it?


----------



## Shaun (2 Feb 2011)

You might very well think that; I couldn't possibly comment!


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2011)

And the answer to the original search was? (I know I could do it but I'm being lazy  )


----------



## Dayvo (2 Feb 2011)

summerdays said:


> And the answer to the original search was? (I know I could do it but I'm being lazy  )




About 50 new forumers, I think. I 'speed' counted!


----------

